# Looking for a good breeder in Ontario



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

Do hope I get some advice from all you experienced GSD families.

We had to put down our baby who was only 2.5 years old in November last year, just before Christmas. She went too young due to a bone marrow issue 

We are looking to get a new pup . We are a family with two young kids 10 and 7 years old. We are looking for a companion/ pet dog doing just genarl stuff like going for drives, dog park, playing in the back yard, going on walks. We are not looking for a dog with a high drive level, so no working dogs. Colours such as tan/ black or red/black would be ideal. 

Having been looking at breeders in Ontario such as Crosshill kennel;s, Boomer Kennels, AGlen Saxon Kennels. Can someone guide me to suggestions in this matter. Want to go with a breeder with ethics and values, who care for their dogs and breed good lines. 

PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs

Dei Precision German Shepherds, Home Page

German Shepherd Puppies

DO NOT buy puppies from kennels that do not title every dog or run the appropriate health tests. I cannot stress this enough.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi I am from Northern Ontario! Have you checked out Carmspack she is on this site and has a great reputation! Or if you are looking for a great family dog Winningways in the Sault Ste Marie. We got Molly from her, she is great and very responsible. Linda has kept in touch with us since we had Molly. If you check her site you will see a pic of Molly on her site (the one playing with a kitten!


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

We got Jazmyn from Carissima Kennels near Barrie, Ontario. Michelle & her husband Rob have been fantastic to deal with.


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

*Lisa* said:


> We got Jazmyn from Carissima Kennels near Barrie, Ontario. Michelle & her husband Rob have been fantastic to deal with.


 
Have been trying to contact them but the phone numbers do not seem to be right. I have been unable to connect with them.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Michelle took over from her father .


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

Do you know the phone #??


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Send them an email [email protected]
They respond very quickly. The number I have is 519-940-5049


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

Anyone heard of A GlenSaxon Kennels in Ancaster, ON, Boomer Kennels in Ontario? LM for Carissima Kennels as well as emailed.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Glen Saxon back in the day was owned by Alex McCrory but managed by Heather (I am so sorry her name evaporated as I was writing) . Heather was the trainer and show handler . I got to know her as a competitor in obedience . Always a class act . Good sportmanship - whether win or loose.

Anyhow I don't think Glen Saxon would have been what it was without her.

That was a good - almost 30 years ago . 

Glen Saxon continues as a branded name . I don't know if anyone associated with the kennel is still involved . Doubt it.


----------



## siralvin (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi everyone

I have been doing extensive research on recommended, reputable breeders from KWGS Club. I have visited 3 kennels in the last 2 weeks in Southern Ontario. Wofenhaus and Carissima are contenders based on titles, health certification and they breed german bloodlines which is what we are looking for. Both breeders were very informative and responsive to all inquiries and pleasant to talk to; no impatience on their part since I spent a lot of time with each of them! Does anyone have any personal experience or knowledge to share? I'm not interested in heresay or gossip, but factual information. 

Thanks a lot and am looking forward to any great feedback.


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

siralvin said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have been doing extensive research on recommended, reputable breeders from KWGS Club. I have visited 3 kennels in the last 2 weeks in Southern Ontario. Wofenhaus and Carissima are contenders based on titles, health certification and they breed german bloodlines which is what we are looking for. Both breeders were very informative and responsive to all inquiries and pleasant to talk to; no impatience on their part since I spent a lot of time with each of them! Does anyone have any personal experience or knowledge to share? I'm not interested in heresay or gossip, but factual information.
> 
> Thanks a lot and am looking forward to any great feedback.



I finally got my handsome young boy from Carissima. They are amazing people and really care for their dogs. I would highly recommend them to anyone looking to get a GSD


----------



## anitram (Feb 28, 2014)

I have to recommend Dei Precision.

Great breeder, great experience. Very responsive to inquiries.

Dei Precision German Shepherds, Home Page

ETA: Just saw you got a pup from Carissima. I met one of their pups recently, a female, very nice.


----------

